# Canon 580 ex II Flash is discontinued



## Magnardo (Dec 31, 2012)

Called CAnon,....

Canon 580 ex II Flash has been discontinued for a few weeks now.

BH is the only supplier that has some left.

I am surprised that neither Rockwell,.....Digital Picture,..... or the Rumors have picked up on it.

Common guys,...we rely on you for information.


----------



## IronMike (Dec 31, 2012)

Did a quick search, it has been mentioned multiple times, including below:

http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/05/official-discontinued-list/

Mike


----------



## agierke (Dec 31, 2012)

> I am surprised that neither *Rockwell*.....
> 
> Common guys,...we rely on you for information.



had to laugh at that one.


----------

